

Ask HN: Useful services for static websites - dsirijus

Disqus would be a prime example of this, but what are other interesting services that can bring static website to life?<p>Outside of littering the site with social iframes, that is.<p>Plugs welcomed! :)<p>EDIT:
Suggested rewording of the question - how to build feature rich dynamic services on low cost vps machines?
======
tmzt
Still looking for a "social share" that doesn't suck.

Think of it like this, I shouldn't have to immediately pop up a dialog box,
navigate to a different page, or stop what I'm doing to share something. I
certainly shouldn't have to copy and paste a URL into a shortner and then into
something like Twitter.

Apart from that, something like Disqus's comment recommendation/voting system,
but applied to divs on the page. Instantly apply some javascript magic to
static content.

There are a few other ideas along those lines, and it suprises me daily that
there aren't more javascripts that can be dropped into a static page and
enhance the semantic content of the page.

I guess something like Parse would help here too, a lot of time building an
independent script for any of these is spent on the backend, which could be
abstracted away with a backend service like Parse.

------
gee_totes
Maybe outsourcing forums to [http://moot.it](http://moot.it)?

------
rsamvit
You can get some pretty cool stuff done with firebase. Its not really
providing a service though. off the top of my head I've used Disqus, Facebook
pages, and all kinds of social buttons

------
rgbrgb
I don't think you'd want to host your static website on a low cost VPS.
S3/CloudFlare will be cheaper and more reliable.

~~~
rsamvit
I agree. I use s3 for this and it is excellent

